# Weeknight Venison and Drop Biscuits



## Omnivore (Jan 12, 2022)

Indaswamp's pronghorn and mule deer cook had me craving deer! My husband harvested (I struck out, boo) a Columbia blacktail deer. They have smaller racks than a mule deer or whitetail but are very good eating. They are also apparently hard to find during the month of October 

When processing deer I like to do a horizontal slice through the round roasts so you end up with large flat pieces. So instead of roasts or cutting across the grain into individual steaks, I cut them to be more like a flank steak. I like that there's a bit of surface area, they cook quick, and its easy to slice thin across the grain before serving.

Here is a top round steak on the left and bottom round steak on the right. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Seasoned with SPOG and then bagged with lots of rosemary






They went in at 133 for 2-3 hours. I just took them out when everything else was ready. The rosemary adds great flavor without it being too overpowering. Dried them off and then seared in a cast iron with Tillamook butter and smashed garlic. I like sous vide-ing wild game because you can cook it past rare or even medium rare and it's still tender. There was zero gamey flavor to this meat, if I didn't know any better I'd have guessed it was grass fed beef.






Baked some really easy and amazing (IMHO) gluten free drop biscuits with millet, sorghum, and tapioca flours. The millet and sorghum are a little nutty and sweet, and they weren't noticably gluten free the way rice flour based stuff can be. I can post the recipe if anyone's interested. Balanced out the meat and carbs with a hearty kale and arugula salad. 





Really satisfying, tasty, and relatively healthy weeknight dinner. We had some good red wine and were pretty happy!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2022)

You had me when I saw the rosemary in the sous vide bag....Nicely done! Glad you fed your envie (pronounced 'ahnvee' cajun word for craving). Bet it was awesome. I've never eaten blacktail deer. Hell, I've never even been that far west! LOL! Looks delicious...that salad rocks!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 12, 2022)

That looks and sounds outstanding the entire meal not just the meat. I really like the way you cut those flat pieces out while processing that deer. Blacktail is another species I've never gotten to try.
I would like the recipe for the biscuits and I'm sure lots of others would like it as well


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 12, 2022)

Sweet.  You gonna have me pulling some venison out.  I have a rosemary plant trying to keep alive during the winter.  Bring inside when temps drop.  I love the smell but not the taste.  I grow it just so I can smell it.  Guess I need to start just putting a little in and maybe grow on me.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 12, 2022)

Great looking meal,  The whole plate looks amazing
.
I'm not a big deer eater but my wife loves a big plate of deer chops once in a while.
But if its not gamey than I would go for a plate of that. My Favorite meat is Moose, I don't find it gamey at all 

put me in for the recipe when you get a chance also

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2022)

Beautiful meal. Whole thing looks delicious!


----------



## xray (Jan 12, 2022)

Wow that is one gorgeous and tasty looking plate!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2022)

Wow Mariko, I am duly impressed. That is a gorgeous meal. Love what you did cutting the meat. That just looks fantastic and perfectly cooked. Very well done young lady!!

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 12, 2022)

Wow! That is an incredible harvest to table story! Beautiful meal, great job, I’m jealous!


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 12, 2022)

Put me down for the biscuit recipe also please! That looks amazing!!


----------



## Omnivore (Jan 13, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You had me when I saw the rosemary in the sous vide bag....Nicely done! Glad you fed your envie (pronounced 'ahnvee' cajun word for craving). Bet it was awesome. I've never eaten blacktail deer. Hell, I've never even been that far west! LOL! Looks delicious...that salad rocks!


Thank you! And thanks for the new word - I've been all over the country except for your neck of the woods. Furthest South I've gone is Georgia. 



pineywoods said:


> That looks and sounds outstanding the entire meal not just the meat. I really like the way you cut those flat pieces out while processing that deer. Blacktail is another species I've never gotten to try.
> I would like the recipe for the biscuits and I'm sure lots of others would like it as well


Thanks Piney! like others on here I love processing game at home because I can cut it according to how I like to cook it. I'll get that biscuit recipe posted soon.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Sweet.  You gonna have me pulling some venison out.  I have a rosemary plant trying to keep alive during the winter.  Bring inside when temps drop.  I love the smell but not the taste.  I grow it just so I can smell it.  Guess I need to start just putting a little in and maybe grow on me.


Thanks Brian! Sometimes rosemary is overpowering but I felt like this "perfumed"  (for lack of better words) the meat rather than tasting like you're chewing on a stalk of rosemary. You could also do the same thing with thyme. Or marjoram on pork, or tarragon with chicken. I want to start an herb garden this summer so I have it all at my disposal.



DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking meal,  The whole plate looks amazing
> .
> I'm not a big deer eater but my wife loves a big plate of deer chops once in a while.
> But if its not gamey than I would go for a plate of that. My Favorite meat is Moose, I don't find it gamey at all
> ...


Thanks David! I'd love to cut some bone-in venison chops next year. I've never tried moose but I bet l'd like it!



tx smoker said:


> Wow Mariko, I am duly impressed. That is a gorgeous meal. Love what you did cutting the meat. That just looks fantastic and perfectly cooked. Very well done young lady!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert! It was one of those meals where I realized after the fact that we should have had some friends over to share it with because it was pretty good! My husband was happy he had leftovers for lunch though.



bauchjw said:


> Wow! That is an incredible harvest to table story! Beautiful meal, great job, I’m jealous!


Thank you! As a newer hunter it's been very satisfying to be a part of the whole process. 



JBPilot said:


> Put me down for the biscuit recipe also please! That looks amazing!!


Thanks JB! I'll post up the biscuit recipe soon!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 13, 2022)

ONV, Excellent looking venison and the plate looks superb!


----------

